# SU: How to draw a mushroom shape knob quickly



## CYC (27 Sep 2006)

Hi all,
Can someone give detailed instructions to create a mushroom shaped knob in sketchup please. Every furniture I design, I alway have to fiddle to make one  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Sep 2006)

Hi CYC,
Well you could try downloading mine from the Warehouse 

But if you want to do it yourself:

Draw the vertiacl centreline
Draw the base circle
Draw the curved profile between base circle and centre line - this will give you a profile surface to revolve.
Select the base circle
Select Follow Me
Click on the profile surface
Voila!

If the knob is small, you may get a void at the top centre. If this happens, create the knob 100x too big, then scale it down by 10 and again by 10. SU struggles with small surfaces (it was designed as an architechtural tool), but this is an effective work-around.
HTH


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2006)

What Steve said, graphically.


----------



## CYC (27 Sep 2006)

Merci to you both.
I have downloaded the knob and have understood (thanks to Dave) how it's done.


----------

